# GCKFA Tournament Update



## Team Hobie (Oct 9, 2007)

Hey Guys and Gals:

The weather outlook has improved and tournament day should be awesome. Bryan and I packed up lots of nice door prizes yesterday, so we will be giving generously again this year thanks to our many supporters.

Our new sponsors are raising the bar for angler prizes as well. Bull Bay rods, Wheeleeze, Pensacola Kayak and Sail, just to name a few nice new angler prizes.

I'm sure you all have noticed the new "Biggest Pelagic" category we have added. This should add some adventure to those who want to hunt Cobia.

Of course we could never do this tournament without the annual support from our local Hobie dealer, Key Sailing who provides several Hobie mirage drive kayaks and Academy Sports and Outdoor who also increased their support. (I even heard that Jay and Bryan picked up some Trevala rods to give away) If you haven't been to the new store, check it out.

As you plan for the big day, don't forget:


Last volunteer meeting is Wednesday 5:30 at IMS, 4400 Bayou Blvd Ste 4
Bring a new lure to the Capt meeting on Friday to enter best dang tackle box drawing
Bring a few extra bucks to enter the reverse raffle for a Hobie Pro Angler. Tix are $10
We will see you there.

Ted


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Weather looks great for the inshore guys. Surf forecast looks terrible so far for us offshore folks. We will keep our fingers and toes crossed that five days straight of ten to twenty mile an hour SE winds magically lays down and the surf calms down come tourney day.


----------



## rfh21 (May 17, 2012)

It's NOAA so expect either dead flat or 5 footers


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

I dont use NOAA because they dont really predict the surf. Ive been out with 6ft swells and little surf and big surf but hardly any swells. 

However, just looking at the wind forecast all week is what has me discouraged.


----------



## bimini (Apr 14, 2011)

*GCKFA-Best Dang Tackle Box*

The BDTB bucket is presently at Hot Spots if you want to drop in your lure and fill out your ticket with contact info. Remember only new lures, no Captain's Bags lures and Chris will offer a discount for lures you purchase in store that are being dropped into the BDTB bucket. And yes, Gulp is a lure. Enter early, enter often!!


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

Better prizes? Whaaaaat? I've always been quite impressed with ALL the prizes. My favorite one of all was a stick-it anchor I got for a third place trout a few years back. That thing is awesome. I use it for everything...anchor, polling, gigging, depthfinder, alligator beater, shark protection, theft deterrent, kung fu....ok, maybe not all that, but it is awesome! It's my favorite accessory. Thanks GCKFA!


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

Bought some Gulp Eels just for the BDTB bucket, in honor of cobia season.


----------



## Drew Mixon (Oct 4, 2007)

im watching the weather sites on a regular basis (long distance), and it looks like the offshore weather is looking about as good as you could hope for. i know you guys are right there, and watching the weather too, so i might be way off, but i think i like what i'm seeing. 

cheers
drew


----------



## usafeod509 (Nov 27, 2012)

Should see some dead mackerel at the weigh in...


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Where are you guys getting the forecast? I know its WAY too early to call but swell info is showing 2.5-3.0 ft for Saturday. That can be either cake or down right nasty depending on the dominant wave period. As for me, you cant say anything until Friday.


----------



## FLSalomon (Oct 3, 2007)

From Swellinfo.com - it looks like 2-3 Saturday, but with a north wind. Weather forecast is sunny and warm. Could be a lot worse...
http://www.swellinfo.com/surf-forecast/pensacola-florida


----------



## Blake R. (Mar 17, 2009)

The offshore division could get very interesting. 18 cobia off of PEnsacola pier today, and a 41 lb king in navarre. Wow.


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

With the state of my inshore spots, I'm strongly considering going offshore. The smoker run is about to cut loose and I'd really like to get in on some of that action. Here it comes fellas, that 41 pounder was leading the pack.


----------



## usafeod509 (Nov 27, 2012)

No doubt it will change by then, but right now it is showing 2.8' @ 7 seconds. Not ideal but doable...


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

We got inshore people pushing everybody offshore and the offshore people are pushing everybody to go inshore!!!!


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

jasoncooperpcola said:


> We got inshore people pushing everybody offshore and the offshore people are pushing everybody to go inshore!!!!


Lmao...I ain't pushin nothin. I'm freakin stumped lol.


----------



## FLSalomon (Oct 3, 2007)

From surf-forecast.com it does not look too bad, decreasing surf for Saturday... but I am fishing inshore. Was going to anyway. I don't know what I'm doing offshore... 
http://www.surf-forecast.com/breaks/Pensacolabeach/forecasts/latest/six_day


----------



## reboot_me (Jul 8, 2011)

http://www.swellinfo.com/surf-forecast/pensacola-florida

*SATURDAY - 13 April 2013: 1-3 ft AM, 2+ PM
**Surf*

Knee to thigh high SSE short period wind swell with occasional waist high sets.

*Conditions
*
Clean in the morning with NNE winds 10-15mph. Semi glassy conditions for the afternoon with the winds shifting ENE less than 5mph.


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

Hey what time is the captain's meeting?


----------



## RaginCajun1 (Apr 4, 2013)

The captains meeting is at 5:30.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Surf looks doable, but not ideal. 2.5-3fters with a short dominant period is down right sloppy though. I passed on that yesterday personally. But that is what they are saying five days out. If there is anything Ive learned from looking at surf forecasts every day for the last year straight, over 48hrs out they can be COMPLETELY wrong.

A 15mph NE wind will put a sloppy chop on the water about a half mile out and behind. Weve been fishing in that damn NE wind all winter! But the forecasts says its going to die down a bit. Lets hope so!


----------



## Drew Mixon (Oct 4, 2007)

Quit that sandbagging! You just want that offshore division all to your self. Lol


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

Drew Mixon said:


> Quit that sandbagging! You just want that offshore division all to your self. Lol


My foolish ass will be offshore no matter how big the surf.
Mostly because I'm a terrible inshore fisherman:whistling:
Besides, I've been out in much worse then all are predicting and has always produced quality fish.


----------



## FishJunky (Apr 20, 2012)

PAWGhunter said:


> My foolish ass will be offshore no matter how big the surf.
> Mostly because I'm a terrible inshore fisherman:whistling:
> Besides, I've been out in much worse then all are predicting and has always produced quality fish.


 I'm definitely going offshore! I have a 40 lbs king with my name all over it!


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Drew Mixon said:


> Quit that sandbagging! You just want that offshore division all to your self. Lol


No but I have spent hundreds of hours offshore kayak fishing enough to know what the surf is going to be like based on the forecasts we have today.

Besides I have no problem fishing inshore and I may even do that because I have a flounder honey hole and getting a trout and red for a slam wouldnt be too hard.


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

JD7.62 said:


> No but I have spent hundreds of hours offshore kayak fishing enough to know what the surf is going to be like based on the forecasts we have today.
> 
> Besides I have no problem fishing inshore and I may even do that because I have a flounder honey hole and getting a trout and red for a slam wouldnt be too hard.


If u don't fish it and need someone to take care of it pm me ....lol


----------



## Drew Mixon (Oct 4, 2007)

PAWGhunter said:


> My foolish ass will be offshore no matter how big the surf.
> Mostly because I'm a terrible inshore fisherman:whistling:
> Besides, I've been out in much worse then all are predicting and has always produced quality fish.



whoop whoop. see ya out there.

its not the surf i care about--im not launching in the surf. 

i know its not the gulf- or the surf, but this is what it was like at this weekends tournament...







cheers.
drew


----------



## Ginzu (Nov 16, 2011)

Drew Mixon said:


> Quit that sandbagging! You just want that offshore division all to your self. Lol


Gonna be way too gnarly to go offshore


----------



## Ginzu (Nov 16, 2011)

Drew Mixon said:


> whoop whoop. see ya out there.
> 
> its not the surf i care about--im not launching in the surf.
> 
> ...


Hmmmmm......now where have I seen that before? lol. My last mirage failure we were 3 miles out in the gulf. I said screw it and fished the rest of the day. Once you paddle that big bitch for 8 hours, you feel like you can handle anything. Nice video!


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Drew Mixon said:


> whoop whoop. see ya out there.
> 
> its not the surf i care about--im not launching in the surf.
> 
> ...


If the mast just snapped, remove it and the fin and pedal with one fin. Its weird but much easier then paddling. Unfortunately Ive had to do it twice. As for the water, well lets just say its not a NE wind at 15 mph two miles out. THAT sucks. Waves over the bow every few seconds, yeah, those flounder were worth it!


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

2'-3'

Ain't that bad - sporty and def a workout but doable..






Stressless


----------



## Blake R. (Mar 17, 2009)

Plus side is when it's rough, the smokers seem to eat better.


Might be hard to spot a COBE though,


----------



## BlackJeep (Jun 13, 2010)

All trash talking aside, it WILL be sporty out there and it certainly looks to be a launch where you can expect to take a wave or two in the chest. If you're not very experienced in the surf, seriously consider an alternate float plan. At the very least, have all your stuff stowed, leashed, and ready to get really wet. Landing is usually trickier. Have a plan for that too or you may be scrambling to pick up your gear as it gets raked through the sand. 

Tight lines!


----------



## dvldocz (Nov 9, 2011)

+1 blackjeep. I am not the most experienced in and out of the surf but if I do go off shore I will plan on getting wet going out and getting wet coming in. Also watch out for the boat traffic. The cobia are in and so is everyone with a tower. Kayaks are not the most visible vessels on the water. Hope everyone is safe this weekend and see you all at the weigh ins!:thumbup:


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

It is going to be a perfect storm out there Saturday... Wow... GCKFA Tourny, 4 Cobia tournys, 3' clean sets with 7 sec period no wind chop - there will be dozens of surfers there as well... 






















Start the mayhem...
Stressless


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

Also clean the leaves out of your kayak. It seems they drain better when the scuppers are not stopped with leaves. Who'd a thunk it?


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

The first two are to get your attention, all kidding aside whitewater rescue is bitch. Make sure your hooks are secure and your gaff has a nub on the point and is strapped in tight so you aren't the first thing gaffed for the weigh-in when you roll.






http://youtu.be/hkmMc8m8Ebw

This one is a great short "How To" launch in surf.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&v=0LLg3Z6GHjo&NR=1

Before you go fishing in rough water, surf or moving current it is important to know how to get back in your kayak after you fall out. Ken Whiting shows us the trick to getting back in after you fall out. Sat will not be a good day to learn, you have to practice this before you go out in the kind of surf predicted for Saturday.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BpQe2_uPQN8

How to: i.e do not stop in the breakers Stay perpendicular to the waves





How Not To: Do none of the above...





Note that it doesn't take "monster surf" to make a bad morning...





Have fun, Use caution, Plan ahead
Stressless


----------



## camperguy73 (Apr 3, 2012)

What time is weigh-in?


----------



## wronggear (Mar 23, 2012)

3-5


----------



## Blake R. (Mar 17, 2009)

Running late guys but I WILL be at the captains meeting ASAP


----------

